# Good Musky days



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

These last couple weeks have been the best Musky fishing of the year. We put 12 in the net, lost several and had a few more rips. This one was our best so far, 49 inches long with a 24 inch girth. We got her this afternoon and lost one that we think was bigger. All fish were caught on our Musky Rockets. Thought you might like to see this one.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice!!! What state are you in?


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

RJ,

Beautiful fish, a real pig. Nice work!

MS


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

St. Clair? Great fish! Congrats.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

WTG Rod! Man............ that is a nice fish!

John


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks guys....

Not Lake St. Clair....We fish the St. Mary's River system in the U.P. of Michigan....lots of water and big fish. 

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Rod, you guys grow some hogs up there...and they love your baits too!!%

Congratulations!


----------



## allegheny river kid (Apr 9, 2010)

Great looking fish!!! Just ordered some musky rockets!! Can't wait to get em and pull em' around!!


----------

